# operation engineer و process engineer



## مهندسكو (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الأعزاء

لو ممكن تخدموني ببعض المعلومات

أريد أن اعرف الفرق بين operation engineer و process engineer

مالفرق بينهما؟

وما هي مهام كل منهما ؟

بيني وبينكم أنا توني متوظف ( مبرووووك :67: )

وحطوني unit operator
ووعدوني يغيروها إلى operation engineer 
لكن الآن عرضو علي process engineer

أدلو بدلوكم وأشيروا علي


----------



## مهندسكو (10 أغسطس 2006)

ياهووووه ياجماعة

ولا رد؟؟!!!!!!

والا ماحد يعرف الجواب؟؟


----------



## REACTOR (12 أغسطس 2006)

على قدر علمي فأن الoperation هي العمليات الفيزيائية التي تحدث في المصنع مثل الفلترة و التبخير و الطحن وما شابة اي ان المادة لا تتغير كيميائيا .

اما الprocess فهي فهي لب العمليات في المصانع الكيميائية وهي التي تحدث فيها التفاعلات الكيميائية للحصول على منتجك المطلوب . (hydration, polymerization , chlorination ,....,etc)

دة الكلام النظري .... في المصنع ممكن يكون قصدهم حاجة تانية خالص .... و الله اعلم


----------



## مهندسكو (12 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً لاهتمامك أخ reactor

لكن قصدي من سؤالي

مالفرق بين الوظيفتين

يعني بروسيس انجينير ايش يسوي

اوبيريشن انجنير ايش يسوي

شكراً لك


----------



## Peace_Friendship (12 أغسطس 2006)

أخي مهندسكو

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا مبروك التخرج والوظيفة وشد حيلك وترا الحياة عقيدة وكفاح قال تعالى "لقد خلقنا الانسان في كبد" كبد = تعب

أنا أظن انك في سابك وعلى العموم الفرق بينهما ان Operation/production engr يكون من قسم التشغيل وهو مسؤول عن تشغيل المصنع مثلا يوجه المشغلين ويعد ويراجع خطوات التشغيل "operation procedure"ويحاول يحافظ على السلامة و قوة الانتاج مع الجوده وحل مشاكل التشغيل بأسرع وقت "operation troubleshooting" وايضا يكون ممثل عن قسم التشغيل

Process Engr يكون من قسم التقنية او الهندسة المساندة وليس من قسم التشغيل ويكون مكتبه بمبنى الادارة عادة وليس بالمصنع مثل الاول ،، وعمله دراسة واعداد اي تحسينات او اضافات تقوي الانتاج او تقلل التكلفة مثل "Debottlenecking" "Optimization" ويكون مساند لقسم التشغيل في حل مشاكل تحتاج الى دراسة هندسية كثيفة

وعلى العموم الاثنين قريبين من بعض،، خصوصا في سابك وما عليك الا انك تستخير ربك وتوكل على الله ،، وعلى فكرة ممكن بعد سنة او سنتين يحولونك للوظيفة الثانية علشان توسع مجال خبرتك وهذا يحدث في كثير من شركات سابك

والله يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (13 أغسطس 2006)

*operation Engineer--process Engineer*

اخواني الاعزاء000سادتي الافاضل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اضافة الى ما ذكره السادة الاعزاء ومن واقع خبرتي (25 سنة)في مجال المصافي 0000
الفرق بسيط جدا 
operation engineer هو مهندس تشغيل مسؤول عن متابعة تنفيذ كافة الظروف التشغيلية المثبتة في كتلوكات الشركة المصنعنة للحصول على افضل مواصفات واعلى كمية انتاج بالاضافة الى حل اي مشكلة فنية قد تحدث يالعملية الانتاجية0000ويتدرج بالمسؤولية حسب خبرته0
process engineer هو مهندس مسؤول عن اجراء الحسابات التصميمية للتحويرات التي يحتاجها العمل لغرض تحسيت مواصفة مغينة او لتحقيق زيادة في كمية الانتاج على ان تدعم هذه الحسايات برسوم هندسية لكي يتم تنفيذها في موقع العمل (مهندس تصاميم) ويفضل ان تكون لديه خبرة مدة لا تقل عن 5 سنوات كمهندس تشغيل لكي تكون تصميماته نابعة من واقع عملي000000000000
مع التقدير


----------



## LIALY (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا ..

طيب من واقع خبرتكم كيف ممكن اطور نفسي كبروسس انجنير خريج جديد ؟!!!!!! ما هي الامور الاساسية التي يجب أن اركز فيها سواء كان سوفت وير او اي شيء اخر ؟؟

أتمنى الرد في أسرع وقت


----------

